

Mike is leaving Code Avarice - sp332
http://codeavarice.com/post/100592709238/mike-is-leaving-code-avarice

======
tptacek
If you're looking for the context: this guy got angry about the way Valve
published his game on Steam (they apparently made a mistake about whether it
was "early access" or not) and, in the course of angrily venting about the
problem on Twitter, he threatened to kill Gabe Newell. Valve publicly
shitcanned him from the platform.

------
WoodenChair
I don't know anything about this game or situation - but it sounds like this
guy messed up and is admirably taking responsibility for his actions. That's a
mature thing to do (taking responsibility) and something we see too little of
in the tech world. I admire the way he stepped up to the plate and tried to
remedy the situation for his colleagues. He should be rightfully ashamed of
the mistake but proud of the way he's dealt with handling it.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
I agree that it's good to take responsibility. That said, "If I do continue to
work in games it’ll be as an anonymous 1 of 1000 at some shitty corporation"
may not be the most diplomatic way to sollicit a new job.

~~~
WoodenChair
Yeah I agree. I was also taken aback by that sentence. It's like "he's really
doing this apology/responsibility thing right and then oh..." Hopefully he'll
have the sense to just remove that one sentence.

